# Mariusz Pudzianowski takes up MMA



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

http://mmaopinion.com/2009/08/07/mariusz-pudzianowski-to-fight-in-mma/



















What do we make of that?

As far as i know he's done kickboxing before so is probably pretty handy? Good luck to him :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Woah...this will be good to watch!Sounds good to me.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, can't imagine anything more pleasant than him coming towards your on cheque drops wanting to tear your lips off


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

cant wait to see this! wtf didnt even hear about this!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty sure he came from a boxing background


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Heard mayweather fancied it aswell, dont think we'll see it in one way or the other


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Pudz will smash Naj... he's too powerfull.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats Grudnia? im guessing december lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont know about the 5minute rounds though for him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

l reckon if he lands one good punch the other fella aint waking up !


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

I love how Pudz epitomises most polish builders. I take one look at the guy and I want him to come round and do my decorating, and fix the box in the corner with all the pipes in it - 'because they can do everything'.

My mum refers to him as 'the little red man' after coming into the lounge one day and interupting me when I was watching World's strongest man, when she should have been in the kitchen. Most mum's like Pudz.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i dont know about the 5minute rounds though for him


If you look at Pudz' training vids he does a lot of running, rope work, swimming etc etc - tons for CV work than most strongmen. That with his his fight background means he's in with a chance


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Does anybody know more about his fighting background?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wee G said:


> If you look at Pudz' training vids he does a lot of running, rope work, swimming etc etc - tons for CV work than most strongmen. That with his his fight background means he's in with a chance


i agree i have his DVD somewhere dominator or something. but swimming etc is very different to having a guy grappling you on the floor etc. will be interesting to see what happens. in that 1st pic he is looking massive! he should try himself at bb'ing aswell


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

If the man hit you, he'd break your jaw cheek, and probably your neck lol


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Does anybody know more about his fighting background?


According to a quick interweb search;

Pudzian boxed for 7 years prior to him becoming a strongman.

He also holds a decent rank in Kyoshin karate (4th kyu) and was an amateur wrestler.

He plays Rugby union at amateur level.

And he was in prison for 18 months for beating up a Polish mafia boss.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

black belt karate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

oh a lot more capable then i thought then


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Usualy id be sceptical seeing some mass monster just jump into the world of MMA (jose conseco didnt do too well...) , but this is pudz, hes a strongman but is very athletic for a guy his size, and plus his backround, think the fella will do just fine


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

coldo said:


> According to a quick interweb search;
> 
> Pudzian boxed for 7 years prior to him becoming a strongman.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

i appreciate pudz is THE WORLDS STRONGEST MAN, but without very good ground work and stricking and grappling technique hes as good as fresh meat for the lads a fraction of his weight and with martial arts background since being kids. also his CV is good but its quite a different thing to being a fighter...

i can remember watching a programe, 'do you think your hard'...or something like that...there was a selection of lads, kick boxers, thai boxers, bodybuilders and people with no martial arts background....one task they had to do was get through a series of doors...anyway they could, the kickboxers went through all the doors, so did the lads with no martial arts background...this one bodybuilders who musta been 20 stone couldnt even get tgrough the first door...along with the skinniest guy there ....its so much more about technique than people give credit


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

newhope said:


> i appreciate pudz is THE WORLDS STRONGEST MAN, but without very good ground work and stricking and grappling technique hes as good as fresh meat for the lads a fraction of his weight and with martial arts background since being kids. also his CV is good but its quite a different thing to being a fighter...
> 
> i can remember watching a programe, 'do you think your hard'...or something like that...there was a selection of lads, kick boxers, thai boxers, bodybuilders and people with no martial arts background....one task they had to do was get through a series of doors...anyway they could, the kickboxers went through all the doors, so did the lads with no martial arts background...this one bodybuilders who musta been 20 stone couldnt even get tgrough the first door...along with the skinniest guy there ....its so much more about technique than people give credit


you read the bit about 7 years boxing and martial arts in his CV??


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

coldo said:


> According to a quick interweb search;
> 
> Pudzian boxed for 7 years prior to him becoming a strongman.
> 
> He also holds a decent rank in Kyoshin karate (4th kyu) and was an amateur wrestler.


ok he just needs to polish his boxing and learn BJJ


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

fcuking hell and i supose hes not gunna chuck himself in the cage without knowing he can stand 3x5 mins of full on fighting...imagine the following he'll get!!!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

newhope said:


> i appreciate pudz is THE WORLDS STRONGEST MAN, but without very good ground work and stricking and grappling technique hes as good as fresh meat for the lads a fraction of his weight and with martial arts background since being kids. also his CV is good but its quite a different thing to being a fighter...
> 
> i can remember watching a programe, 'do you think your hard'...or something like that...there was a selection of lads, kick boxers, thai boxers, bodybuilders and people with no martial arts background....one task they had to do was get through a series of doors...anyway they could, the kickboxers went through all the doors, so did the lads with no martial arts background...this one bodybuilders who musta been 20 stone couldnt even get tgrough the first door...along with the skinniest guy there ....its so much more about technique than people give credit


very few guys are going to be able to take him down.

IMO to best him you would have to counter fight the whole time. hit and run style and let the judges decide.

im sure you watch WSM and you can see he does have some level of conditioning.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

oh yeah definatly gm-20, and i expect body shots would'nt even make him flinch, but things like the ground work and conditioning of shins im assuming hes quite a few years behind


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

in terms of fighting in mma i think he wil be on level with kimbo say. a great stand up puncher, but crap on the ground


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I dont think he'll ever do anything great to be honest


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> in terms of fighting in mma i think he wil be on level with kimbo say. a great stand up puncher, but crap on the ground


He is a very heavy man tho, i ope he can use this to his advantage to wear out the other guy


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep if he gets on top then maybe he might be able to do something. either way marius is a very dedicated athlete, so if he is going into mma im sure he knows what he is doing, will be very interesting to see!


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

i sort of agree, he'll be working like fcuk right now improving his boxing, learning to kick thai style rather than karate, learning BJJ... definatly youd expect its game over with his strength if he gets hold of you/on top...but then a lot of those lads have the techniques t skuirm around and not only get out of it but land up near as damn it twisting your leg or arm out of a socket or ripping tendons in knee


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

or maybe he'll try sticking with his karate

either way lol i cant wait! will be worth watching


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 27, 2009)

Not quite Jeff Capes giving it a go, so I think Mariusz Pudzianowski could really do some damage, only he may be a little clumsy with being such a monster! Best of luck to him, it'll be well worth a watch!


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bring on the Brock. :L


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

i think it will be interesting to see how much weight/size he looses with all the drug testing in mma etc.. mind you isit only the ufc who drug test or isit all federations?


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

newhope said:


> i appreciate pudz is THE WORLDS STRONGEST MAN, but without very good ground work and stricking and grappling technique hes as good as fresh meat for the lads a fraction of his weight and with martial arts background since being kids. also his CV is good but its quite a different thing to being a fighter...
> 
> i can remember watching a programe, 'do you think your hard'...or something like that...there was a selection of lads, kick boxers, thai boxers, bodybuilders and people with no martial arts background....one task they had to do was get through a series of doors...anyway they could, the kickboxers went through all the doors, so did the lads with no martial arts background...this one bodybuilders who musta been 20 stone couldnt even get tgrough the first door...along with the skinniest guy there ....its so much more about technique than people give credit


No functional strength, just a big meat stick.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Marius Vs Ronnie Coleman (In his prime)...

What a fight that would be :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yep if he gets on top then maybe he might be able to do something. either way marius is a very dedicated athlete, so if he is going into mma im sure he knows what he is doing, will be very interesting to see!


Totally agree with this. Marius seems to put on this simple attitude when he was being interviewed in strongman comps, yet his training seemed to be analytical, strategic & meticulous. I presume that he will bring that same attitude to MMA.

On the matter of drug testing, he got caught out once before but I presume that he is quite competent at his timings.

J


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Joshua said:


> On the matter of drug testing, he got caught out once before but I presume that he is quite competent at his timings.
> 
> J


Wasn't that for cocaine though? Not AAS?

I think people are underestimating him.

If the fight goes to ground he could be in his element. He's going to be physically MUCH stronger than his opponent so should overpower them. Or at least get a grip of an ankle or a wrist and not let go!

Can't wait to see it either way. Other dude must be secretly bricking it.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

He should do well, his strength will be a big asset, even if his stand up isnt perfect (like alot of mma fighters) , ground work will be his strong point.

When i trained jiu jitsu for a while a guy about twenty kg lighter than me caught me in an arm bar from a guard (his back on the ground), my answer? Deadlift him up and slam him down on the back of his head, problem solved  (Thank you rampage jackson)

Mma is one sport where strength plays a huge part, there's so many options to attack your opponent it comes down to who can over power there opponent. Sure look at G.S.P, hes not a big guy but is in fantastic shape for his weight category.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Will be good to watch. Seems like the Pudz MMA threads have been coming up for ages on BB forums.

I assume he has retired from Strongman then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

5min rounds?? I think he will be blowing out of his **** after 2mins!! They will obviously put him in and let him steamroll the first guy he fights!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

exactly....

bell goes...he rushes the other guy (whos a boxer) - and does a take down based purely on weight...then some gnp and all over

i think you can discount his previous martial arts though...doubt he was anywhere close to the size he is now when he was a low level karate man.... and same for any boxing experience....

not like hes a BJJ purple or above, had a number of thai fights or done anything recent enough in his current body shape/size/state bar the mma training

still a huge draw

keep an eye out for the Uks James Zikic who fights on the same card


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

The one thing that ive noticed especially over here is that the well built bodybuilder type physiques loose 9 times out of 10! I was at an event sat watching a mate who was fighting a guy 7kg heavier. The initial onslaught from the bigger guy was unreal but once he had gassed, a 5year old would have beaten him!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah your right...see it over and over.... assuming that the one punch will get them through...problem is its no good if you cant connect and then are blowing out your ass...

as you rightly say though Mariusz is being given someone credible - but beatable - hes too much of a money maker for the poles to be given a spanking first time out


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

If hes smart he wont waste energy rushing and dancing around, alot of the smarter fighters will claim the centre of the ring and let the other guy be the runner. Dont waste your energy weaving and dancing around, wait for a counter and unload


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> 5min rounds?? I think he will be blowing out of his **** after 2mins!! They will obviously put him in and let him steamroll the first guy he fights!!


i cant see that happening myself, they'll put him in with someone of near abouts the same skill level...also if youd accomplished all that he has in WSM and you took up mma...would you let that them place you against a push-over?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Like noel said. He wont go in against someone who will give him a good going over purely because of the money spinner! WSM and mma couldnt be further apart. You can train your whole body exept your chin!!


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> The one thing that ive noticed especially over here is that the well built bodybuilder type physiques loose 9 times out of 10! I was at an event sat watching a mate who was fighting a guy 7kg heavier. The initial onslaught from the bigger guy was unreal but once he had gassed, a 5year old would have beaten him!


thats exactly what i meant in my post before...his CV might be good but its something different being a fighter

will be well worth watching, especially if hes been putting the effort in the gym (which i expect he must be)...lol like you say you cant train your chin :lol: itd be fcuking funny if he knocked out within minutes


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

look who his opponent is..an ex pro boxer....someone who can bang but is half his size....it makes it interesting - but seriosuly..I doubt he will stand toe to toe with a man double his size when wearing 4oz gloves - he will want to move about....and hope mariusz tires...

groundwise....hes not going to be someone clever/skilled enough to get close and then spin into a leg lock or knee bar - so if/when mariusz grabs him its game over IMO

however makes a interesting fight for sure..cant wait to see....shame have to watch an internet stream

however this fight aside the KSW show is quality..the closest thing to a PRIDE style event....and plenty of good fights on


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Imagine that! ko'd first round!! The promoter would be having kittens! Its going to be such a public spectacle that it wouldnt suprise me one bit if we got a rabbitt in the headlights scenario!


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

time will tell joshnow


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Training better than mma guys? how do u train better than someone whos been doing bjj or any other combat sport from an early age, ? A half decent heavyweight could dish out a pretty painfull reality check to him im afraid!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Anybody with any experience in a variety of forms will sharp knock the novelty off of all of this.

Pudzianowski is know doubt WSM but that does not through sure strength and size make him 'Worlds hardest man' so to speak.

The guy is going to be fighting people, with an array of skills. And years of experience...


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

joshnow said:


> im sure he will be training ,much more better than most mma guys.
> 
> he will be the most athletic mma fighter due to his mentallity and determination and the knowlegde he has gained from strongman training.champions dont become losers


athletic dosnt mean he'll know what to do when someone knees him in the face and follows it with an elbow...

...and training better than most mma guys...thats your opinino but i dont see that at all, just turn the tables a minute...mma fighter whos been training since a kid, done a bit of power or weight lifting and decides to enter WSM...how much of a chance has he got? can you work out what im saying lol?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Problem when adreneline comes into play, he no doubt will gas fast.

Many of the big MMA guys gas fast, at least many of the ones that look hard with dense muscle.

I know he is a strong guy but joint manipulation changes things.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

joint manipulation changes things :lol: thats it WSM or not your knee tendons will rip just the same as the worlds weakest man and his nose is made out of the same stuff as eveybody


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Some comments on here make me laugh

Always negative

Just beacuse he is big and strong does not mean

1) he cant punch

2) he is unfit

3) he has no skill or cant learn

4) he has a glass jaw

For all you know he might be gentically gifted inall departments

As for joint manipulation, any one who has done MMA and rolled with a big guy, will know a lot of holds wont work or are extremely difficult to do simple down to the fact of the size of the limbs\torso

Why dont we wait and see

Look what all the "experts" said about Brock L


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Some comments on here make me laugh
> 
> Always negative
> 
> ...


Totally agree m8, i know loads of big big guys who can go with the best of them and some who actually do MMA and are good at it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah lol.....loads of stamina and grappling skills won't help you much if you've been picked up and snapped in half...

Hope he does well


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Some comments on here make me laugh
> 
> Always negative
> 
> ...


i dont think anyones saying this...its the WSM taking up a completly different sport...theres going to be speculation and discussion...no ones discrediting him before hes had a chance...time will tell


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet he will be an incredible fighter.

He is a born winner, a pure athlete, aggressive and explosive as fcuk. Fighting will come natural to someone like him. Imagine his ground and pound.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

newhope said:


> i dont think anyones saying this...its the WSM taking up a completly different sport...theres going to be speculation and discussion...no ones discrediting him before hes had a chance...time will tell


Yes they do seem to be saying that

Lets say hes been doing MMA for 5 years, just because he also competes as strong man makes him no worse or no better than someone who has been doing just MMA for 5 years or someone who also likes to play tennis

Its entirely person dependant..

One strong man could be sh1t, another one could be great

As you say time will tell


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Joint manipulation?? lol.

This guy is the strongest fcker ever lived....i would like to see some fighter get him that position.im sure they will just grab his arm and bend it back. 

Anyway...latest news is Purple Aki is taking up the sport.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i would love to watch this. marius is the daddy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pea head said:


> Joint manipulation?? lol.
> 
> This guy is the strongest fcker ever lived....i would like to see some fighter get him that position.im sure they will just grab his arm and bend it back.
> 
> Anyway...latest news is Purple Aki is taking up the sport.


Ankle locks are brutal, he gets hit with one of those, I dont care how strong you are, you WILL tap out.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Ankle locks are brutal, he gets hit with one of those, I dont care how strong you are, you WILL tap out.


Yes as Brock found out.lol

I was on about arm Scott. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Why does everyone think they are experts on MMA these days? you's dont know the bloke so cant possibly comment!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dan said:
 

> Why does everyone think they are experts on MMA these days? you's dont know the bloke so cant possibly comment!!


I might do one MMA lesson then I can go into town and be "hard as fvck"


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

WRT said:


> I might do one MMA lesson then I can go into town and be "hard as fvck"


Pure not gona mess with you mate, you will be a changed man and you will be wearing a 'tap out' tshirt :lol: :lol:

But yes its pathetic, I went to kickboxing once, came out feeling gayer than before :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> I might do one MMA lesson then I can go into town and be "hard as fvck"


make sure to get the latest ed hardy and affliction tshirts. and remember, you dont do mma, you do ufc. very important that one:whistling:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I honestly thought this only happened round mine, i guess the world is full of mma pretenders :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would pay big money to see this!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

im no expert but running a full time thai boxing and mma gym, training with some of the countries and on lucky occassions - worlds best - means I have a half decent insight.... but my opinion is no more valid than anyone elses on Mariusz as never trained with him, never sparred him, and never seen him fight

plenty of big guys can fight - on the whole though - the majority tend to go mad then gass in my experience (in both MMA and Muay Thai)

im sure marius has the best cardio of any strong man.... and I for one think he WILL win....as the other guy wont have the tools (i.e small groundskills)

however the only 2 times a big guy whos athletic has 'done a number' have been Bob Sapp (on ernesto hoost) and Brock

however Mariusz first fight isnt against an Ernesto Hoost or a Frank Mir - its against a guy who is an ex boxer

great spectacle - and I for one am keen to watch it....


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

> the majority tend to go mad then gass in my experience


very true in many cases- alot of bodybuilders are not fighters- just look good seen it on the doors many times- they stop trouble because of their appernace so i always used to stick the big guys up front on the door and the real fighters - always smaller guys inside.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

plus size and skill aside

you need to be able to handle the adrenalin and build up etc etc.... being on WSM is one thing ...standing in a cage / ring another entirely....

again all makes it interesting.... he has the work ethic to do well - i just think will be a while skill wise to catch up


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Some folk arew just getting at Mariusz because hes a big muscular bodybuilder.

Now i cannot predict how this MMA will turn out for him....BUT... remember,this guy is not just going into a cage have a fight because hes strong.

He come from a fighting background in the first place thats why hes having a go.

Some seem to think he wont do well because these guys are "trained" fighters....well thats bollocks imo.

WHY?....Some people dont need to be "trained" to be an all out hard mo fo,some are just born to fight.

Tyson for example,yes he was a trained fighter,but nevertheless he was born to do it.

Now if Mariusz is the same,combined with what he possesses this could spell danger for a lot of people he faces.

I could be wrong but like i say,hes not going in there thinking "oh well i will give it a try"

Remember this guy has got a massive reputation to uphold so i have a feeling hes going all out to pulverise opponents like he does at WSM.

Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

where was mariusz a trained fighter???

he did a bit of karate - and some amateur boxing years ago...no one seems to know how long ago it was - no fights anywhere to see/note...record doesnt seem to be anywhere online......

other guy is a pro boxer...with a record

mariusz is a fierce competitor for sure, but seriously in the time hes had to prepare for this fight he will have a cpl of basic escapes maybe one or 2 submissions at most and some basic striking..

he will charge, and go for GnP imo and WIN

its interesting because loads of people are getting a hard on for his fighting skills when - to date they are unproven - hes an awesome strongman for sure.... a fighter? that remains to be seen

Im not negging him at all just a little perspective....

he could be the next big thing but im a little reserved due to the sketchy fight background which lacks a bit of substance for me to be convinced

however hes a huge name in poland, plus the strongman/bb community are interested in the ight too...all good marketing


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think anyone going to fight Mariusz is going to think it's going to be easy, they'll be more bothered about leaving the cage with all their limbs still attached lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

There is a huge difference between fighting at heavyweight and fighting at a heavy bodyweight! Its all well and good saying that just because he is wsm he will do well but his opponent is going to try and make him move around and blow out! All the bench pressing and truck pulling in the world wont make a blind bit of difference when your flat on your back taking heavy punches! I still think he will win purely for the finacial gain of all invoved this time out!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well personally I reckon Mariusz stands a decent chance of doing well, would like to see someone try take him down anyway!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

This is the point! A heavyweight that knows what he's doing will be able to take him down. Id love to see him do well, But the the bottom line is being massive and strong doesnt make you technically good or hard. we will find out what he is all about when somebody puts it on him!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> This is the point! A heavyweight that knows what he's doing will be able to take him down. Id love to see him do well, But the the bottom line is being massive and strong doesnt make you technically good or hard. we will find out what he is all about when somebody puts it on him!


But Mariusz probably knows what he's doing, seeing as he comes from a fighting background and I'm sure he puts as much dedication into his fighting as he does training for the strongman comps, and I'm guessing he'll be the strongest fighter by far.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Hopefully, but his fighting backgroung is still a bit sceptical! He will definatly be the strongest without doubt but when you get tagged on the chin, that all goes out the window!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

his opponent this time wont be able to

but match him against a ***** guy or a wrestler and they will get him down....easy

Brock has wrestled his whole life....yet frank mir subbed him

Look at what the tiny guys in Japan have done to bigger stronger guys = take a look at Sakurabi or Aoki.

Great work ethic and super strong are mariusz best assets - and possibly a half decent punch...but thats unknown

apart from that - for now anyway - he ISNT the complete package - dont care how many WSMs hes won....

anyway he wont be tested properly for a while yet - he will bulldoze this fella -

how will mariusz 'know what hes doing' hes never fought in a cage before...nor a ring for at least 10 years???

people who have boxed or wrestled or done thai boxing for years or are world champion BJJ guys have gone to pieces in the cage once its out of their comfort zone -


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Are you at the troxy this sat?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

no as have 3 fighting on Legends (Big Thai Boxing Show) which runs at the same time - but is in Croydon - including one for a title... was meant to have one on at Troxy but hes injured, and my pal should have been defending his LW Title - but again hes injured so Im not letting anyone down!

Defo be there for the Feb one though...

you going along ? cpl of decent fights on there...and for a good cause too


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I may try and get down there. Im working at the moment so il try and swap.

Apart from Jimi manuwas fight and the lhw turnament final, im not really to sure who else is on tbh!

Il definatley be along for the feb one though!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> This is the point! A heavyweight that knows what he's doing will be able to take him down. Id love to see him do well, But the the bottom line is being massive and strong doesnt make you technically good or hard. we will find out what he is all about when somebody puts it on him!


surely his strength tho will be a massive massive advantage . surely ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh it will no doubt. But im sure his opponent will not want to play to his stregnths!


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

according to local people in poland they recon this boxer is in with a good chance and wouldn't be suprised if he wins!!


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

oh and pudz aint world strongest man anymore another guy won it this year and same guy has been dominating the arnold classic strongest man.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_Strongest_Man#Official_results_-_top_three_places


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Suttmeister said:


> oh and pudz aint world strongest man anymore another guy won it this year and same guy has been dominating the arnold classic strongest man.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_Strongest_Man#Official_results_-_top_three_places


yep thanks for spoiling that for me bud i was looking forward to watching it on tv this new year


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/6994-mariusz-pudzianowski-training.html


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> http://www.mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/6994-mariusz-pudzianowski-training.html


judging by that video, if he doesnt knock his opponent out pretty quickly, hes gonna be in trouble. he just doesnt look like hes gonna have the endurance needed to go the distance IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

It doesnt look good tbh!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> judging by that video, if he doesnt knock his opponent out pretty quickly, hes gonna be in trouble. he just doesnt look like hes gonna have the endurance needed to go the distance IMO.


Work in progress mate, and pudz is one of the most dedicated trainers out there. Will be a great watch


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Slow and jerky. I wouldn't stand up and bang if i was him if his oppenent is an ex boxer, his best hope is to just go to the ground and use his strenght to pound him out.


----------



## acfour (Nov 8, 2009)

Just like when Lesnar man handled Mir with his brute strength & size Pudz could do the same the only difference is the level of quality in fighters but will still make for a great show!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

If the other guy is a boxer its highly unlikely he will get caught with one of those punches!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

how was UCUK? big Mike won is all I know (edwards) but was busy at Legends - we have 2 on for the Feb show so defo come say hi


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> http://www.mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/6994-mariusz-pudzianowski-training.html


Jees, he looked like he was struggling after 2mins in that vid! :confused1: Not great. Take it to the mat and pound him has to be his plan!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

noel said:


> how was UCUK? big Mike won is all I know (edwards) but was busy at Legends - we have 2 on for the Feb show so defo come say hi


It was good, jamie stood in last minute thursday to fight Tam khan for the middleweight grand prix final. Knocked him out cold in 1.26 r1.

Il be there in Feb! How did your guys do?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah I heard your man was fighting...well someone told me, and wasnt on card... few Titan guys in the crowd watching Legends...as Jason Young was meant to fight initially

we did good

girl won via points...opponent weighed in 4kg heavy, day before, made no excuses no apologies...team full of attitude..everyone thought we would say no fight...usually would have...but this girl is strong and hits above her weight she weighed in 60.5 (ripped) opponent at 63.8 (and a female mike tyson) so I told them no. we trained hard and came to fight..so we'll still do it... our girl clearly won, if a bit more experienced she would have stopped her

title fight lost on points, tricky switch hitter opponent and we had to chase as first cpl of rounds his - our lad rocked early on, level 3rd, clearly won 4th, and both tired and toe to toe in 5th,

best one was our lad (unranked) vs a No 6 ranked fighter whos held a few titles...our lad experienced but not ranked... basically came out as we asked and gave the oppoenent no space, hurt him with hands and some vicious low kicks, then dropped him twice in 3rd...2nd time lad got up for on 8..ref asked him to walk forward but was clearly shaken, ref wavved it off as their corner were about to throw towel in... real statement to the division.... chuffed to bits!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

He took the fight thursday night last min had to drop alot of weight so was pleased with it. I have always said i think he would be better at 84kg tbh. I think the guy could sitll be laying there now!!

Glad your guys faired well, definatley hook up at the next one for sure!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suttmeister said:


> oh and pudz aint world strongest man anymore another guy won it this year and same guy has been dominating the arnold classic strongest man.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_Strongest_Man#Official_results_-_top_three_places


oh well done dickhead :cursing:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

DEJ said:


> Work in progress mate, and pudz is one of the most dedicated trainers out there. Will be a great watch


dont get me wrong mate, i think he's a fantastic athlete at what he does best and i'd love to see him make an impact in mma but from that video he looked very uncomfortable. i think i read somewhere in one of these threads that hes boxed for 7 years or something like that. well from that vid you would never know it!

i genuinely hope im wrong but from where im standing, any decent mma fighter will wear him out in a few mins and then finish him off. his best tactic would be to take them down and pound them ASAP.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

He could always Kimboplex him!

POSSIBLE SPOILER IN THE IMAGE IF YOU HAVE NOT SEEN KIMBO VS HOUSTAN ALEXANDER!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

He was blowing in that video, and that was a pad workout. cant see him going full contact for 5mins tbh!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He looks rather slow to me, the hands look heavy but he does look like there is not alot of snap.

4:20 he looks really gassed.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

...so finally people see the light!

hes big and strong....

yes

but a fighting athlete....nope.....

he will be a one trick poney

this video just confirms what i thought...that his 'fight record' is a bit of a sham ....and he 'boxed a bit' in the sense of not competing much, and his karate background is a bit like me saying i did a bit of judo (2 yrs when i was early teens)

my spidersense tells me he'll be a bit of a bob sapp too...in that if he takes a few blows will be out of his depth quickly...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

and nice one to Jamie, people always shy of dropping weight, for a number of reasons, but once they do it and have a success - suddenly the eyes open I find.... our lad who fought for title started off at 74, now fights at 67/68...this title was heavier..70kg but more about seizing the opportunity than being an ideal weight.


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

guy is a legend when is the date its on


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope he stays at 84kg. K1 is possibly an option next year!

Back on the the subject of Mariusz, we both watched that video and tbh turned it off!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

noel said:


> my spidersense tells me he'll be a bit of a bob sapp too...in that if he takes a few blows will be out of his depth quickly...


Did you see Bob Sapps recent K1 fight?

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Bob_Sapp_vs_Patrice_Quarteron_World_Combat_Cup?vid=10008066


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That one didnt work, here is another.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

useless was the word inveted to describe Bob Sapp!


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

when does pudz fight?


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

newhope said:


> ok he just needs to polish his boxing and learn BJJ


I'm pretty sure the strongest guy in the world doesn't need to know BJJ. He can just sit on top of people and beat their heads in.


----------



## BB22 (Dec 7, 2009)

11 December 2009


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> If the man hit you, he'd break your jaw cheek, and probably your neck lol


i watched a tv programme forgot the name it was quite awhile ago where they got 1 of the best heavyweight boxers, 1 kickboxer, 1 katarte 1 big bodybuilder, few others and they made them punch a thing which measured the power of the punch, and the boxers punch was powerful enough to crack the skull, the boxer won for strongest punch.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I just watched Mariusz's training video and I have a few critiques but I could be wrong so please correct me will ya.

Not enough training on the jab, the jab sets up other punches. Left, right then hook while the body is coiled, makes for a nice hook.

Every punch he throws he drops the other hand which leaves the face (jaw) open to a punch.

When he throws a hook his elbow is way too high and leaves the ribs exposed way too much. I could be wrong on this.

If I was him I would work on speed, only because with speed comes power.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BOya6_LO-7Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BOya6_LO-7Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Fvcking amazes me the amount of people who think they know it all, none of yous would step in a ring with him, but you tell him how to fight? Why dont you get out of the armchair and post some vids up of you on the pads  (not aimed at you winger)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> Fvcking amazes me the amount of people who think they know it all, none of yous would step in a ring with him, but you tell him how to fight? Why dont you get out of the armchair and post some vids up of you on the pads  (not aimed at you winger)


I know you didn't aim it am me Dan.

I actually trained with a professional trainer for 4 years, and trained 6 days a week with him including sparring almost every session.

I would like to add this, me included, those that can do, those that cant teach...lol

I have seen every Pride, UFC, King of the Cage (went locally), and just about every K1 and love the Ultimate Fighter, but still at my age would get my ass beat by any prepubescent school girl. :beer:

How about Roy Nelson winning the last Ultimate Fighter 2 days ago, let's hear it for the fat guy.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

would i want to fight him? no, but then I dont fight MMA, if the money was right though never say never but cant see the point really.... I know a few people who would happily fight him for the right money though..for sure....

to be able to critique someone you dont always have to want to fight them. Would freddie road fight Valuev or Phil Nurse fight Semy Schilt or Greg Jackson want to fight Brock - nah...

if that was aimed at me comment wise... then if you go back in the thread and read... Im hardly an 'armchair' critic -

the program measured all the various arts - the punch was strong

the thai knee though was a different league althogether.... if I recall the quote was 'equivalent to being in a car crash' -

and disagree with the do and teaching part...

there are good teachers who arent great fighters

there are good teachers who are/were great fighters

there are good fighters who cant teach

Ive encountered them all.... so its a bit of a generalisation - one of my padmen/trainers in thailand was 3 time raja champion, 300 fights , never stopped or ko'd... and hes an awesome teacher - equally Ive trained with guys who werent good fighters at all, but can read the game and convey the techniques etc


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

would like to see the fight but after seeing training vid good god any mma fighter with a good stand up game will come up the middle and bang good night


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Dan said:


> Fvcking amazes me the amount of people who think they know it all, none of yous would step in a ring with him, but you tell him how to fight? Why dont you get out of the armchair and post some vids up of you on the pads  (not aimed at you winger)


ok will do. Next workout is thursday morning!!


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

winger said:


> How about Roy Nelson winning the last Ultimate Fighter 2 days ago, let's hear it for the fat guy.


You complete bastard. I've been watching TUF10 this week, I was about half way through!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Suttmeister said:


> oh and pudz aint world strongest man anymore another guy won it this year and same guy has been dominating the arnold classic strongest man.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_Strongest_Man#Official_results_-_top_three_places


Yes well done.......NOT. :ban: :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man there have been 2 spoilers in here i havnt enjoyed knowing :< winger i love you, but that rerally fooked me off lol, ive been following TUF 10 since episode 1 weekly :<


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

when is the fight? and were can you watch? anybody know?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Squire said:


> when is the fight? and were can you watch? anybody know?


scroll up you big ****er lol. 11 december. so soon


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry for spoiling.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Hawky said:


> I love how Pudz epitomises most polish builders. I take one look at the guy and I want him to come round and do my decorating, and fix the box in the corner with all the pipes in it - 'because they can do everything'.


LOL! I know what you mean...they seem to know how to do everything! Dad's old friend was like that - a big fella too, like 6' 5"-6' 7" and far from average in terms of muscle and strength...seemed like he could do anything...there's also a guy like that down the road except he's not as big 

Some of these Poles are really great people too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

noel said:


> and disagree with the do and teaching part...
> 
> there are good teachers who arent great fighters
> 
> ...


That wasn't a blanket statement, how many of the top ten MMA fighters are now trainers that have upper ranked fighters, not many. But I am all ears so please to tell.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

ahh your saying current fighters - not people who couldnt fight?

however as you well know the top fighters are teachers to their friends... Maia helps Anderson Silva with groundwork as does Jacare.... he does some standup with them....so they do teach a bit

same with Gregard Mousasi goes to training camp with Fedor and admits he learns every time -

I thought you were stating that those that cant - as in cant fight - teach - I could name at least 50 Raja or Lumpinee Champions in Thailand who teach and were amazing amazing fighters....

in MMA there is enough money in just the fighting - a top ranked fighter generally wont need to but still people like BJ Penn still has his school and teaches, Mariusz Zaromskis (current DREAM champion and just signed by strikeforce - still teaches here in London along with many of the current roster of London Shootfighter....in Muay Thai generally people still need to teach - same in K1 - Hoost still taught whilst being a top level fighter...

plenty of them about


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

AAAAAhhhhhh, just been reading through this and BAM 2 spoilers on 1 page of the 2 things i was looking forward to watching...

Come on guys, use your noggin when posting that sort of thing...FFS

Can someone change the title so no one else has it ruined for them

*contains spoilers of WSM and TUF10*


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

FIGHT WILL BE STREAMED HERE!!!!! TONIGHT!!!

http://www.ipla.tv/


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

God said:


> Good stuff what time is it?


I think it is 10pm their time so about 9pm here.

Dont quote me though, thats all i could see on google!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

coldo said:


> FIGHT WILL BE STREAMED HERE!!!!! TONIGHT!!!
> 
> http://www.ipla.tv/


Damn, that would be 2:00 my time.

I can watch that from work.............Oh............YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

The other guy will have been paid to lay down faster than a prostitute, i guarentee it!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Does anybody know more about his fighting background?


well he's a gypsy aint he, so he's been fighting since he was 6 months old :lol:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

f0cking brill cant wait!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

not very well if the video is anything to go by!


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Anybody else watcihng the fight online...has it started yet?


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

no mate link says people in poland only can watch anyone got any other links


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Dam.

iraq goals or myp2p.eu normally show all the football and the khan fight. ill check them now.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

mp2p.eu has a link but it doesnt work


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there anybody on here based in poland that can tell us whats happening lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

God said:


> http://proxyhideout.com/
> 
> someone try that. I'm on iPhone and can't check but may be a polish proxy server people can log into to watch the fight.


Denied from work............lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Mariusz takes it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am seeing a movie.

If it is over any links to the fight?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My bro knows MMA sites that no doubt will stream that.

No pay per view so it will no doubt wind up on you tube In a couple of minutes.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Here you go






Good plan though. They stuck him in with a boxer who didnt really seem to have a ground/leg plan/technique and Mariusz attacked straight for the legs. I dont think the all rounder more well known expericenced fighters would be so easy to beat but this was like mariusz fighting with street fight rules and the boxer only being allowed to use boxing rules. But then you can beat what sput in front of you an dhe did.....convincely


----------



## hoggatt (May 20, 2009)




----------



## hoggatt (May 20, 2009)

sorry beat me to it


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lmfao that was a funny "fight"


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Fvck me :lol: just seen it on youtube.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

WTF, Muay thai leg kicks...lol

ryge6DscBt0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

difficult to tell from that, but hopefully, he'll be a complete beast


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well some say a good defense is a strong offense and I just watched that.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

those leg kicks look like ones you do after a night out lol.


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Was a funny fight.

A pure athlete doing what he does best- winning!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It actually looked like Mariusz overwhelmed him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

winger said:


> It actually looked like Mariusz overwhelmed him.


x2

But, cant wait for the 'his technique was poo, i could have done better' brigade :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

worlds strongest man is the man.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

any links to the fight? missed it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wee G has posted a link


----------



## hoggatt (May 20, 2009)

hoggatt said:


>


video removed so


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

that other guy was crapping himself, don't blame him. Mariusz looked like he was gonna batter the ref aswell.funny


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks mate, christ that looked brutal


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link:thumb:

It did look brutal that,would be hard trying to stop a human train coming at you!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I defy any fuc*er to just stand there ground as he came at you ! No matter how well you can fight he'll steam roll you !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

That fight was great. However i will be interested to see how he actually fares against proper top level fighters. For instance Brock Lesnar even though its doubtful he will ever fight again with his poor health.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The ref should have stopped that earlier. Pudz hit him 12 times when he was on the floor before it got stopped!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> The ref should have stopped that earlier. Pudz hit him 12 times when he was on the floor before it got stopped!


But he didn't go limp. Why stop it as soon as he hits the deck? He still had his (crap) guard up.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> But he didn't go limp. Why stop it as soon as he hits the deck? He still had his (crap) guard up.


I didn't say stop it when he hits the deck. Merely pointing out that he was obviously fu.cked and wasnt going to retaliate. Its a rough sport and I hate hearing about fighters getting permanently damaged


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The ref only stopped it because the other fighter tapped out. Wasn't visable from some angles but the replay showed it clearly.

The Poles can put on a good show. Fair play to them. Looked very professional.

Only thing that wound me up was the length of the commercial break before the mariusz fight (10mins?) and the "performers" who led out the fighters. They had some rapper leading out Mariusz and you could tell he just wanted to get in there and get started. Bloody rapper standing in front of him blocking him. I would have pushed him out the way.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Full fight here including the fvcking rapper getting in the bloody way (4.45ish) :cursing:

Part 1:






Part 2:

(Tapout at 3.35)


----------



## inzanesweden (Dec 11, 2009)

Great fight, Mario attacked him like a train. How do yoy guys think he would stand against a top rated UFC fighter? He is very explosive and strong but looks very stiff in his movement.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

the other dude did look like he pood himself,, dont blame him,, brock v marius,, haha


----------



## inzanesweden (Dec 11, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> the other dude did look like he pood himself,, dont blame him,, brock v marius,, haha


Those kicks i think hurted like ****, ****, looked like a giant kickin on a dwarf mg:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats the deal with Brock? I only read a very vague article


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One word..........Overwhelmed........


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Whats the deal with Brock? I only read a very vague article


Diverticulitis. Sounds nasty.

http://www.mndaily.com/2009/11/24/lesnar%E2%80%99s-ufc-career-jeopardy


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched this fight on youtube...my word what an animal.....respect for the other guy actually getting in the ring with him....


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

wasnt exactly pretty, but was bloody effective!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

In all honesty i think any decent fighter would have destroyed Pudz there. He was wide open for AGES as he ran after the opponent, was horrid to watch!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You're talking about Pudz as if he's just a body builder. He is the worlds strongest man, and he can fight. It'll be up to the so called pro fighters to stop him. Doubt many will try it as no amount of training can prepare you for how hard he'll hit you. He is one big scarey b'stard which is why they invented guns.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why was he like just banging his head rather than punching? didnt understand that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why was he like just banging his head rather than punching? didnt understand that


If your getting hit with a 14 lb lump hammer mate it doesnt matter which way it comes in..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why was he like just banging his head rather than punching? didnt understand that


Thats what i was thinking,he ended up going wild though...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> If your getting hit with a 14 lb lump hammer mate it doesnt matter which way it comes in..
> 
> :thumbup1:


no of course not. but he has a fighting background, so you would think he would actually punch him, like properly. rather than thump him. ahwell. guess we will see what happens in his next fight


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

i reaally wonder how that small guy can beat such a huge tractor /????? is that possible ? does it really happes in those fights ?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Put him up against an accomplished MMA fighter and then lets see what happens.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

winger said:


> Put him up against an accomplished MMA fighter and then lets see what happens.


Agreed.Im not very experienced with mma, but it would seem that if he had managed to evade those kicks, then Punz didnt have much else to offer, apart from sheer brute force.He was so wide open to punches too.

Perhaps it will progress along similar lines to Tysons career(although not as prolonged) wheerby the intial few opponents, act like rabbits in the headlights, until someone comes along and shows he can be hurt, then everyones qeueing up for him, to get some publicity.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why was he like just banging his head rather than punching? didnt understand that


I noticed that too.

Maybe he was acting more on adrenaline rather than putting training into practice, or didn't want to smash the guys face in with a full on punch when he was down, I dunno... it seemed a bit strange tho.

Fair dues to Marcin Najman for getting in the ring with the fcuker tho.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Agreed.Im not very experienced with mma, but it would seem that if he had managed to evade those kicks, then Punz didnt have much else to offer, apart from sheer brute force.He was so wide open to punches too.
> 
> Perhaps it will progress along similar lines to Tysons career(although not as prolonged) wheerby the intial few opponents, act like rabbits in the headlights, until someone comes along and shows he can be hurt, then everyones qeueing up for him, to get some publicity.


Are you trying to suggest all Tyson was rubbish?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Are you trying to suggest all Tyson was rubbish?


most definately not.He was among the all time greats.What im saying once the aura of invincibilty has been removed,his opponents realised that they had a chance of winning, and were not just cannon fodder.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Next fight:

Mariusz vs Amir Khan

Thoughts?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

someone is going home without an arm methinks if thats the case


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

those kicks!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

essexboy said:


> most definately not.He was among the all time greats.What im saying once the aura of invincibilty has been removed,his opponents realised that they had a chance of winning, and were not just cannon fodder.


I actually have to agree with that sentiment even tho l was a massive Tyson fan..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Although his techincal ability isnt all that, he's going to take some ****ing stopping!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LittleChris said:


> Next fight:
> 
> Mariusz vs Amir Khan
> 
> Thoughts?


Isn't Amir Khan a light welterweight?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Wee G said:


> In all honesty i think any decent fighter would have destroyed Pudz there. He was wide open for AGES as he ran after the opponent, was horrid to watch!


disagree massively, he was wide open BECAUSE he was destroying the guy on the offensive, if someone was giving him a fight back do u actually think he wud be running around like tht, the guy saw an oppotunity and he is very very quick as we have seen in strong man so he took the oppotunity and destroyed his opponent...dnt understant the hate, give credit where credit is due!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Agreed.Im not very experienced with mma, but it would seem that if he had managed to evade those kicks, then Punz didnt have much else to offer, apart from sheer brute force.He was so wide open to punches too.
> 
> Perhaps it will progress along similar lines to Tysons career(although not as prolonged) wheerby the intial few opponents, act like rabbits in the headlights, until someone comes along and shows he can be hurt, then everyones qeueing up for him, to get some publicity.


these comments are so frustrating, how on earth can u analyze maruisz mma ability based on a fight where the opponent kacked himself and ran to avoid him, mariusz did all he cud do and that was chase...and fukc me he did tht well!!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

XJPX said:


> these comments are so frustrating, how on earth can u analyze maruisz mma ability based on a fight where the opponent kacked himself and ran to avoid him, mariusz did all he cud do and that was chase...and fukc me he did tht well!!!!


The comment was based on what was before me.He kicked the guy a few times(leaving his chin exposed)then overcame him with brute force.As you rightly state he did what he had to do, and did it effectively.

I havent analysed his mma ability per se, on this one fight, only commented on what I saw.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Agreed.Im not very experienced with mma, but it would seem that if he had managed to evade those kicks, then Punz didnt have much else to offer, apart from sheer brute force.He was so wide open to punches too.
> 
> Perhaps it will progress along similar lines to Tysons career(although not as prolonged) wheerby the intial few opponents, act like rabbits in the headlights, until someone comes along and shows he can be hurt, then everyones qeueing up for him, to get some publicity.


he didnt need to offer anything else...so why would he of done lol? i have fought in fights like this in the past and if someone is going backwards as quick as that, u need not worry about your guard or being open....no one is going to cause any damage in that state...hence why mariusz dropped his guard and left himself open.....he saw the oppotunity to end the fight and he took it well...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i thought marius did pretty well as for when he get up against a pro mma fighter then youll see if he has the technicall ability which i think he has-he fecking powerfull, and quick for his size, pretty damm flexible and well coordinated and agressive what else do you need?? a few too many people jumping on the hate bandwagon methinks


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

inzanesweden said:


> Great fight, Mario attacked him like a train. How do yoy guys think he would stand against a top rated UFC fighter? He is very explosive and strong but looks very stiff in his movement.


He wouldnt!! The fact is a full fit brock lesnar would have fvcking killed both of these guys on the same night!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

didnt want to comment re the bashing from some when you speak about Mariusz badly...hahaha

but any decent Pro would take him, Mir, Nog, Fedor, Randy, Velasquez, Rogers, Arlovski etc etc etc

fair play to him for competing, but lets not forget the only reason he was on is due to his drawing power from another sport - its his FIRST fight....

otherwise its just 2 novice MMA guys - one of whom didnt even want to fight.... sorry if it upsets the WSM fanclub.

as predicted he won quickly.

to be saying he'd take out some of the top UFC, Strikeforce etc etc is as likely as Brock winning WSM next year with a few months training


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

noel said:


> didnt want to comment re the bashing from some when you speak about Mariusz badly...hahaha
> 
> but any decent Pro would take him, Mir, Nog, Fedor, Randy, Velasquez, Rogers, Arlovski etc etc etc
> 
> ...


OOh we wont be popular with the masses!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

always the way though mate eh, truth hurts and all that

I actually hope he does well, improves, drops a bit of weight, and becomes a top addition to the HW roster... the more the merrier - and pulls in more fans to the sport... so win win all around

but i dont think hed win the UK 8 Man Heavyweight tournament at the moment let alone beat anyone ranked.

its not anti strongman or anti bodybuilder - hell why would it be ..Im on a BB website...and some good fighters have been BB - Ian Freeman for example - so come on gents dont be nasty ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

He was always going to win that fight which everybody said all along! Anyone who gets in there deserves credit, but the harsh reality is that technicly it was sh1t.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree, problem is he has no core skill...... hes not a pro fighter, so will take a lot longer, hell just look at the NFL guys who tried out for UFC, ok against a few guys where the size just works, but against a proper striker, wrestler etc etc - he'll hit a dead end.... but will be protected for now - maybe in a year or 2 he'll have the skills - certainly like to see him against someone who wants to fight back and isnt in awe of his credentials - prob make some good money in the mean time - could do the superhulk in japan, fight sapp, chong man etc etc.... freakshow heaven - japs would love it


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

For those that missed it and all the youtube links have been deleted

http://www.mmatko.com/mariusz-pudzianowski-vs-marcin-najman-fight-video-ksw-12-mma/


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

XJPX said:



> he didnt need to offer anything else...so why would he of done lol? i have fought in fights like this in the past and if someone is going backwards as quick as that, u need not worry about your guard or being open....no one is going to cause any damage in that state...hence why mariusz dropped his guard and left himself open.....he saw the oppotunity to end the fight and he took it well...


Im AGREEING with you.Surely though if your opponent is on the back foot, its still prudent to maintain your defence? His opponent was an ex boxer, who may have been adept at punching on the back foot.It is an established boxing style.

Anyway, my minor criticisms, are nothing compared to the lambasting that hes getting elsewhere in this thread, so ill retire and let those more knowledgable comment.


----------

